
Postgres is better than MySQL but not because of how long it took to fix a bug - linuxhiker
https://www.commandprompt.com/blog/postgres_better_than_mysql/
======
Tostino
Really well written article. I agree that the community can do more to be more
inclusive.

Hell, just look at this interaction on Twitter from the developer of JOOQ:
[https://twitter.com/lukaseder/status/918385919836737536](https://twitter.com/lukaseder/status/918385919836737536)

I had posted his blog post to the mailing list, which compared all the major
RDBMS's and the non-statistics based query optimizations they all utilize, and
Postgres didn't do so well.

There was some good discussion on the list, but Luke wanted to chime in and
couldn't figure out how to do so one just one post without subscribing to the
list, or any of that.

And this is a very competent developer. In the end, I didn't see any comments
in that thread by Lukas, even though he wanted to respond. There is just
additional friction around the current process, and it's really not inviting,
especially to those who may want to say something occasionally, but not be
involved in development every day.

